# Proper sprayer cleaning after using oil??



## steve-in-kville (Apr 22, 2007)

I've always ran latex through my airless rig (like most here). I have one application where I have several gallons of oil primer that needs applied. Hopefully I do not need to run oil through again for a long, long time.

I asked my SW rep what the proper way to switch the rig back to latex. He recommended three different fluids: paint thinner, alcohol and then mineral spirits. Is all this needed to get my airless back to where its safe to run latex again?

Thanks!!

steve


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

What are you priming? If I only had a couple of gallons to prime with and I wanted to spray I would put it through my HVLP. They are a lot easier to clean than an airless.

I have nightmares about using an airless for oil...


I would also never use my airless for a "couple gallons" of anything, it's usually five or more gallons or it isn't worth it.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Apr 22, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I have nightmares about using an airless for oil...
> 
> 
> I would also never use my airless for a "couple gallons" of anything, it's usually five or more gallons or it isn't worth it.


Mind if I ask how the nightmares go?? Seriously, we're looking at 10+ gallons of wall primer. Its a long story... its gonna take oil to knock this one down. 

I'm fully prepared to clean the system with whatever is needed. I really don't want to roll this project if I don't have to...

steve


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Spirits then water... it's ok.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Spirits then water... it's ok.


Yup, works for me and I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

steve-in-kville said:


> Mind if I ask how the nightmares go??


There usually aren't any zombies... usually.



steve-in-kville said:


> Seriously, we're looking at 10+ gallons of wall primer.
> steve


 
10 gallons, that's a different story. I just hate cleaning my airless...


----------



## jensenpainting (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint thinner until clear then water. Make sure you run the water before running latex or you will have quite a mess to clean.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

First Mineral spirits then a little detergent(Dawn OR Tide) and water mix then clean water flush.
i also have a seperate airless hose line and whip that is used only for oil based coatings and is only cleaned with mineral spirits.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Spirits then water... it's ok.


I got here to late to sound like i know what i am talking about. So ditto


----------



## steve-in-kville (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds a lot easier than what the paint rep told me.

steve


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Leave the spirits in the pump until you need to spray latex again. The best way to store a pump every time is to use spirits/thinner. Once you are clear cleaning with water after latex put thinner in. This will eliminate any rust/corrosion problems from the water and protect from freezing. Read your pump manual.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh yea, I of course do this as often as my patience allows.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Leave the spirits in the pump until you need to spray latex again. The best way to store a pump every time is to use spirits/thinner. Once you are clear cleaning with water after latex put thinner in. This will eliminate any rust/corrosion problems from the water and protect from freezing. Read your pump manual.


this is what I do and I've had no problem switching between oil and latex.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I would check your filter to before you go back ,Or use a new one for the oil and pull it after you are done with the oil. That is where I see the most gumming of products


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Like painttofish, we always store the machine with spirits. We always used kerosene or sometimes disel but with the cost getting where it is, may start using spirits.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I disagree with the SW rep. Paint thinner and mineral spirits are the same thing. And no earthly use for running alcohol through your airless unless you are spraying shelac. First of all you sound hesitent to run oil through your airless. Don't be. Oil is easier on the pump than latex. When it's time to clean I run 1 gallon of recycled paint thinner or mineral spirits recapture all fluids in a 5. Then I run 2 gal of new thinner through. Capture all dirty fluid cap it and settle it out for the next time. Store the pump with that clean thinner in it. When time comes to go back to latex purge out all of the thinner with soapy water. (dawn or ivory) and you are ready for latex. Recapture this thinner as well for use to store the rig in the future especially in the winter. MOPAINT


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Mopaint said:


> And no earthly use for running alcohol through your airless unless you are spraying shellac. MOPAINT


 At the same time why would I spend the money on alcohol when I can buy Ammonia for a $1.50 a gallon. beside then it all can go down the drain. One more reason to use Shellac.


----------

